# What happened to Browning?



## Winchester356 (Mar 25, 2012)

He was the last real logger on there?


----------



## axeman73 (Mar 25, 2012)

A close friend and I are friends with him on facebook my friend is also a friends with jays wife she replied to his post about it and said that he declined to return due to the direction the show was going


----------



## carym2a (Mar 25, 2012)

He's the only real life guy and crew on the show I'm glad he woke up and left the show , I think the show is just a joke I'v never seen so much B.S. in my life with all the drama.

Cary


----------



## Winchester356 (Mar 25, 2012)

axeman73 said:


> A close friend and I are friends with him on facebook my friend is also a friends with jays wife she replied to his post about it and said that he declined to return due to the direction the show was going


I figured that was probaly the reason.


----------

